# Wedding albums? Where to get them?



## KAikens318 (Sep 5, 2010)

What sites do you guys use to make a wedding album. I have been looking around and MPix seems really nice. Any others that are better and in a decent price range?


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2010)

Mpix is a consumer lab, but you don't specify what type of wedding album.

MpixPro and Millers Professional Imaging (the parent lab) have nicer albums.

The client bears the cost of the album plus your charges for your time, talent, other non-reimbursed expenses, and profit.

There are many, many sources for quality albums.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 5, 2010)

If you want just an album to put 4x6 check out etsy.com


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 5, 2010)

The parents want to get the couple a full out wedding album that is already put together with different sizes in it, I don't think they are so much worried about the cost.


----------



## juddpainter (Sep 12, 2010)

If you want REALLY nice albums, go with FINAO, they are a fantastic album company.  If you want to find software that makes album design easy, go with FUNDY SOS - they offer software that operates within Photoshop, and is tailored to work with many of the top album companies in the world... including FINAO.  The Fundy SOS album builder is a real timesaver and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 13, 2010)

There are many album supply companies.

Art Leather - Home
Finao Online - Home
Graphistudio - Home
TAP: Official Photo Packaging Website
Albums - Total Workflow and Printing Solution
AsukaBook USA - Home


----------



## acornsales (Jan 28, 2011)

there are lot many brands selling quality marriage albums. moreover you can decorate them with stamping, acornsales.com offers special wedding stamps, art stamps n custom made stamps, so that you can decorate the albums the way you want..........


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 28, 2011)

Wedding album templates don't need to cost that much.

We offer professional wedding albums at a much lower price and ultra-high quality at Glorious Memory.

We want to make upsale products and uniquely designed templates for photographers at a very affordable price.  

Here are a few samples of our wedding album templates:



























We want your long-term business.  We have many happy customers.

Check us out!  We also have many graduation announcement card templates, greeting card templates and baby birth announcement card templates, 3X3 accordion albums and 10X10 albums all at very affordable prices.

Have a great day!


----------



## TylerV85 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've tried just about every company when it comes to albums....nothing has came remotely close to matching the quality/price ratio that Black River Imaging offers....There Tuscany albums are pretty cheap and are of higher quality than most albums I've bought. The Mosaic album they offer is unique and of extreme high quality..check them out! They also have a great software system for designing albums, and it is free..It's called Cascade...

Black River Imaging | Professional Photo Albums


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

We use H&H for both our prints and albums.


----------



## Sami Guzman (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been using Zookbinders and ASABooks. They are both pretty good. 
I use more of ASABooks since they have pretty good price and unique cover styles to choose from.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 5, 2011)

I've also used Albums, Inc in the past.


----------



## onlydo (Apr 23, 2011)

We are chinese supplier of wedding album,we offer traditional wedding album,wedding slip-in album with mat,peel & stick album(you stick the photo by yourself,if you don't love the photo any more,you can tear off the photo and stick another one),flush mount album and wedding dvd case,our website is Peel and Stick Albums£¬Wedding CD/DVD Case£¬Wedding Albums ,if you need,please contact us free,thanks!


----------



## rainak (Jul 3, 2011)

I would suggest Indigo Album Design Indigo Album Design. Very reasonable pricing, the designers are easy to work with and do custom design at a great rate, so you can save yourself with the designing altogether! I also love the Flush Mount Albums--excellent quality and they feature decorative end papers and book cloth & leather options...


----------



## dkorinchak (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't forget Flush mount abums and custom wedding albums for professional photographers.  They are one of the best for flush mount albums.


----------



## soulsufi (Jun 2, 2012)

I`ve tried over the years many album companies. My problem is that most albums and flush mount albums all look alike and it`s tough sometimes to offer a product different from what every other wedding studio already offers. Lately I`ve been working with N3 Books. They have beautiful covers designs, many combination of metal and leather or just leather....I love them, the quality is top of the line and so far had ZERO problems.


----------



## bold albums (Oct 31, 2015)

New Fine Art Album Company!

www.boldalbums.com







#FineArtAlbums #ClassicAlbums #LinenAlbums #WeddingAlbums #PhotoAlbums #FineArtBoldAlbums


----------



## sarahharrold123 (Oct 31, 2015)

Creating an awesome wedding album design doesn’t just put a smile on the faces of your clients.It can also help boost your profile as a photographer and bring you even more of those lovely bookings.


Process tool: Adobe Lightroom/Aperture and/or Adobe Photoshop
Design tool: SmartAlbums, Fundy, Adobe Indesign or a tool that comes with the album company
Design proofing tool: AlbumParrot,Banti Album Proofing, Album Photopress


----------

